# así tuvieron [tuvieran] (tener) que



## Gavotte

Bonjour,

Difficile de trouver un "titre" à ma question car il s'agit plus de comprendre une tournure de phrase. 

"_Como estaban mal de plata, habían decidido tomar el barco, *as**í *__*tuvieron que hacerle varios viajes"*

_Je ne suis pas sûre de bien comprendre la deuxième partie de la phrase.

Peut-on traduire par : 

"Comme ils étaient un peu justes financièrement, ils avaient décidé de prendre le bateau, et *durent donc faire plusieurs voyages*" 

ou par: "*ainsi qu'ils durent le faire d'autres fois". 

*Ce passage évoque des gens qui vivent sur un coin de littoral très isolé.
Ils pourraient commander un bateau/taxi juste devant leur maison, mais, à court d'argent, ils décident d'utiliser plutôt un bateau/bus qui se trouve dans un village à une heure de marche. 

En espérant que ma question soit compréhensible...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Je le comprends comme toi dans ta première proposition
así= ainsi, comme ça ou  c'est ainsi que (tournure d'insistance)
tener que = devoir

así que = ainsi donc, mais non séparés


----------



## Claroline

"_Como estaban mal de plata, habían decidido tomar el barco, *as**í *__*tuvieron que hacerle varios viajes"*_

Comme ils étaient un peu juste finanicièrement, ils avaient décidé de prendre le bateau, du coup ils ont dû faire plusieurs voyages.

Tu peux traduire "asi que" par donc, du coup, c'est pourquoi.

Voici un autre contexte: me duele la cabeza asi que no puedo ir al concierto esta noche.


----------



## Gavotte

Ok, ça me paraît plus clair maintenant.
Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me lire!


----------



## VRF

Par contre, moi je me comprends pas ce que fait le pronom "le" accolé au verbe. Sans contexte, ne semble pas avoir beaucoup de sens...  

Et il faudrait le traduire... "aussi ils durent *lui* faire faire plusieurs voyages"


----------



## Gavotte

Oui, ça me paraître étrange aussi. 
En réalité, c'est une seule personne qui prend le bateau, et les autres l'accompagnent jusqu'au village. Cela peut expliquer le "le"?


----------



## Paquita

Peux-tu nous donner la phrase qui précède ?

Pourrait-on imaginer qu'ils ont des bagages et que les voyages sont entre la maison et l'embarcadère du bateau-bus ?
Le sujet étant les accompagnateurs...


----------



## VRF

Non, ça ne m'a pas l'air...  Peut-être s'agit-il d'une tournure de l'espagnol américain, puisque je déduis, de par l'usage du mot "plata" comme synonyme d'"argent", qu'il s'agit d'un texte d'outre-mer.


----------



## Gavotte

Oui, c'est un texte colombien.
Voici la phrase précédente :

"_Dos días despues caminaba al lado de J. y detrás de Gilberto rumbo al pueblo. Como estaban, etc."_

Les personnages sont Elena (c'est elle qui "caminiba"), J. et Gilberto. C'est Elena qui va prendre le bateau. 

Peut-être : "Ils lui firent faire le voyage en plusieurs étapes"...? (la marche jusqu'au village, puis le bateau)

Je m'éloigne un peu de l'original...


----------



## VRF

Y a-t-il un colombien dans la salle pour nous expliquer cette construction???


À part ça, Gavotte, j'ai un autre doute: tu dis que c'est Elena qui part, mais la phrase est au pluriel _"habían decidido tomar el barco"_ et non pas "habían decidico que ella tomaría el barco", ni "había decidido que tomaría el barco"...  

Autre chose encore: "así tuvieran que". À mon avis, cette construction n'équivaut pas à "ainsi ils durent" mais à "dussent-ils en faire plusieurs voyages". C'est-à-dire qu'ils prendront le bateau (parce qu'ils n'avaient pas beaucoup d'argent) même si cela les obligeait à faire plusieurs trajets"

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ce n'est pas "así tuvieron" mais "así tuvier*a*n" qui s'explique mieux syntaxiquement. Je pense que le "le" est un régionalisme et n'a pas de valeur intrinsèque. Ce qui donne:
*...même s'ils devaient faire plusieurs voyages.*
Bonsoir


----------



## Paquita

Je ne mets pas en doute ta traduction, Gurb, (faltaría más)

Mais explique-moi s'il te plaît comment on passe de :


> "_Como estaban mal de plata, habían decidido tomar el barco, *as**í  *__*tuvieron que hacerle varios viajes"*_


à 


> "así tuvieran que"


----------



## Gavotte

Aïe aïe aïe! 

Je travaille sur la version Word du texte colombien en question, dans laquelle est écrit: _*as**í  *__*tuvieron que*_ et en effet, sur la version imprimée, on trouve : _*as**í  *__*tuvieran que*_!!!Donc... je ne sais plus quoi faire.

J'ai l'impression que l'idée est qu'au lieu d'un seul voyage direct coûteux, Elena doit faire un voyage plus long, en partie à pied, par manque de moyens.
Le pluriel de* tuvieran* s'explique par le fait que cette décision est prise d'un commun accord avec J. (son compagnon), et *hacerle *par le fait qu'Elena est la seule à être concernée par l'ensemble du voyage.

Cependant, je ne trouve pas la bonne formule... 

(Pour tous nous rassurer, je viens de constater que le traducteur allemand avait tout simplement supprimer cette phrase!)


----------



## Pinairun

Yo lo veo como Gurb, me parece más razonable.

Tuvieron:
Como no tenían plata, habían decidido tomar un barco que los dejaba muy lejos de su destino final. Así (que) tuvieron que hacer varios viajes.
En español (de España) no omitiríamos la conjunción _que, así_ _que_ indica consecuencia_._

Tuvieran:
Como no tenían plata, habían decidido tomar un barco (...), así tuvieran que hacer varios viajes.
Así tuvieran que = Aunque necesitaran, es concesiva.

Un saludo


----------



## Paquita

Gracias Pina... claro como el agua y convincente.
Ahora sí que lo entiendo.

Gavotte, si supieras la de frases que suprimen o modifican los traductores cuando no saben interpretar algo...


----------



## Gavotte

> Gavotte, si supieras la de frases que suprimen o modifican los traductores cuando no saben interpretar algo...





En effet, quel constat d'échec.

En tout cas, grâce à vous tous, je n'aurai pas à avoir recours à cette  faiblesse!

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## GURB

Hola Paquita
Pinairun m'a devancé et t'a fourni l'explication souhaitée. Je l'en remercie.
J'ajouterai simplement que certaines conjonctions ou locutions conjonctives concessives (mal que/ siquiera/ así/ cuando/ aun en el caso de que...= même si/ quand bien même/ alors même que/ même au cas où)n'admettent que le subjonctif.
Así+ indic. (tuvieron que) n'est pas viable à moins que le "que" après "así"ne soit omis, ce qui est rare. D'où ma rectification par "tuvieran", corroborée par le texte original et en adéquation avec le sens de la phrase.
Bonne soirée. L'Uruguay mène!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aquí el enlace al libro en cuestión : _Primero estaba el mar, La otra orilla_, Tomás González, Grupo editorial Norma:  pone "así tuvier*a*n". ¡Clic!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gavotte

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Aquí el enlace al libro en cuestión : _Primero estaba el mar, La otra orilla_, Tomás González, Grupo editorial Norma:  pone "así tuvier*a*n". ¡Clic!
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




Bonsoir Gévy, 

C'est bien ce que j'ai déjà précisé plus haut : 

"Je travaille sur la version Word du texte colombien en question, dans  laquelle est écrit: _*as**í  *__*tuvieron que*_  et en effet, sur la version imprimée, on trouve : _*as**í  *__*tuvieran   que*_!!!"

Bonne soirée!


----------

